

Scary statistics: When Is Rape Okay? - drucken
http://lisashea.com/lisabase/womensissues/whenisrapeok/

======
GabrielF00
I think she's misinterpreting Game of Thrones by describing it as an
attractive, escapist fantasy world. I think that Martin's point is that we
should feel ambivalent about this world because it is, in many ways, a brutal,
horrible place. Martin is pretty clear that, in this system, the people who
actually take the principles of honor and chivalry seriously are exploited by
people who view those principles cynically. One way to look at the explicit
sex (particularly with prostitutes) in Game of Thrones is that it shows that
our conception about the men in this setting as chivalrous and protective of
women is just a self-serving lie. What they say in their codes of honor is
counterbalanced by what they do in Peter Baelish's brothels. This isn't just a
society that sees women as "there for the taking", it's a society where
everyone can be exploited and the honorability of your actions has very little
connection to your fate. The fact that, in this environment, there are so many
women who are powerful is an important statement and not one that we find in,
say, Tolkien.

~~~
drucken
Agreed.

I posted this article almost exclusively for the collection of statistics and
studies, not for her analysis when it intersects with fiction material which
can greatly cloud issues.

To illustrate my point: some of the greatest range of violent, sexual and
gender assymetrical fiction material known is very readily available and used
in societies like Japan (well before the advent of the Internet), yet their
crime rates are virtually non-existent compared to much of the rest of the
world.

------
ElongatedTowel
Regarding the last statistic mentioned I found myself in a bit of a pickle
myself. Maybe the question "Would you keep trying to have sex if your date
says no?" is a rather complicated one.

It seems to me that the default answer is no. So if you ask someone you
haven't gone that far yet after just a bit of kissing you would most likely
get a no (which probably highly depends on the women and how she feels judged
if she openly admits to her desires), but minutes later you might get a yes. A
tug of war, a game. There is certainly a difference between a women laughingly
saying "no", then taking her bra off anyway, and a women pushing herself in
the corner screaming "no!", but what comes to mind if these men are asked?
Really the latter?

I've had the former happen rather often, although my experience is limited to
younger women. I would probably answer yes without hesitation, adding myself
to the group of people this articles writer is dumbfounded by.

Reflecting on that I'm rather confused.

~~~
gverri
This show us we still have a long way to go.

------
olliej
Wow, that's both scary (more than _50%_ of guys reported that rape was okay in
some cases), and depressing (double digit % of women have been conditioned
into thinking it's acceptable).

Seriously wtf is wrong with people :-/

